# Horus The Warmaster Sculpt - almost complete



## Hashmallum (Apr 26, 2008)

*Horus Ready - Additional multiparts' pictures 03 V 2008*

Commission work from my friend, for another friend 



















































































































C&C welcome  We accept commissions
Still a wip, should be finished within a few days.:drinking:
The final model will get additional 2 hands - one with sword, second with a power claw for a pair of them , there also will be a helmeted head, looks like the guy who ordered it will cast him in metal


----------



## Ludoldus (Apr 8, 2008)

Wow, that is awesome work- love the GS fur sculpting on the back. Are you gonna paint him up as part of the commission? if so please post pics hehe. 
Also, how much would a sculpt like this cost??

Good work :good:


----------



## Hashmallum (Apr 26, 2008)

I don't know whether I'm allowed to say this in public, BUT about 400 euros with the rights for casting


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

That is amazing!!!!


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Astounding! Really great work here. Thanks for showing us.k:


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Wow I'd love to look over your shoulder when you did this to see your technique.
I've seen your stuff for some time on B&C,you got talent out the Wazoo
I wish you made a video tutorial
btw welcome to the boards


----------



## NinjaK (Mar 22, 2008)

Damn you can sculpt pretty badass. I like the fur that he's wearing, great detail.


----------



## Hashmallum (Apr 26, 2008)

I can take on orders via pm's as soon as the mini is casted, can send you a notice


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

I really like this, especially the pose and the mace. The talon though...it looks to smoothly curved to me.

Don't get me wrong though, fantastic job.


----------



## Hashmallum (Apr 26, 2008)

The talon was especially 'sharpened'... Some people said that it was too blunt...


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

:shok: that's f***ing awesome as!


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Holy mother of Terra. That is amazing work. The greenstuff looks flawless. The GS'ed chains are teh awesomzorz.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent work. Its very impressive. 

Would be great if you could give some hints and tips on your techniques.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

I think the thing that stands out most about this is the fur from the wolf pelt. I was chatting with 'eavy metal sculpter/painter neil langdown this weekend and he was saying how difficult fur is to sculpt. 'Not his speciality'.

Fantastic, and the wolf head is more realistic than any of the wolves in the gw range.


----------



## imperialdudes (Feb 25, 2008)

A-m-a-z-i-n-g


----------



## ashby_steve (Apr 27, 2008)

this is shit blatently....
lol kidding i am impressed 
kick ass sculpting dude


----------



## Orffer (Oct 25, 2007)

I am speachless! I would LOVE to see him painted by to a golden deamon standard! :shok:

Absolutely AMAZING!

Regards

Dieter


----------



## Ferrus Manus 93 (Apr 17, 2008)

bloody gorgeous but the talon looks a bit mad the one on abbadon is the talon so it shud look like that


----------



## Hashmallum (Apr 26, 2008)

As promised - 2 additional arms and a helmeted head 








































































































a


----------



## nightbringerz (Apr 11, 2008)

Amazing altough i thought the head without a helmet looked better on him.


----------



## Tom_Peanut (Apr 15, 2008)

awsome work man


----------



## Shannar (May 3, 2008)

yeah!your sculpting skills are great, I can only say, awesome work...Thanks for showing


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

nice work ! but i am wondering why the warmaster has pipes exposed in the front of his armoured legs ? it a great bit of detail but makes no sense in battle .


----------



## hellric (Dec 26, 2006)

That's brilliant !!! I love the details, proportions, dynamics.

PM me when you have casts please !!!


----------



## vindur (Apr 1, 2008)

I originally thought he looks like he is leaning to far,but it only really looks like that with the claw the sword just makes it look like he is lunging. Well done and a great model


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)




----------



## Blood God (Apr 27, 2008)

Too good for anyone too describe.
Great work man.


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

Wow, how much time have you put into that?


----------



## NightmareCrow (May 9, 2008)

Holy crap. I'm textless.


----------



## PUGNUS (May 10, 2008)

amazing. better than a hell of a lot of GWs models. must say, I dont quite think the sword goes. I did prefer the original helmetless version, with (in Horus' view) right talon and left mace. However, i'm not really in a position to complain, cos that is just, just, just breathtaking. with an equally good paintjob that will probably fly through into a GD...


----------



## Hashmallum (Apr 26, 2008)

Mailing list for Horus - please add referrer Hashmallum - this will be the password
http://www.rolljordan.com/subscribe.php


----------



## Deacon316 (Apr 23, 2008)

Wow that is absolutely awesome work.


----------



## The Lions Sword (May 16, 2008)

Love the GS work on the furs......but i hate to point out an iregularity with your DA termie..........all deathwing are bone white....and only deathwing wear the termie armor, but he is nicely painted


----------

